# eye troubles....HELP!



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well this sucks!! I just woke up one day and my dang eyes got old on me.:hairout:

Anything up close has gotten to be just a blur, Namely my peep!!
I have used a kisser forever but my bow had a accident and the string had to be changed out but I never really got it dialed in like it used to be. 
Would glasses help? a different sighting devise?? Low light conditions are impossible now.


On a good note I just started shooting a recurve and love it, lots of fun for sure but I am not ready to hunt with it just yet. I can tell right now that when I get good enough to hunt with a recurve the compound won't see the stand much. Thanks for any advice on the old eye issue.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Do u have a round sight. If u do are centering the outside of your sight in the middle of your peep? That is way easier and more accurate then trying to center up 1 little pin in your peep. They also have lots of new designs out these days. Hopefully u have a bow shop close to try em out. The pic of one will help A LOT. UUHH yeah I started with a compound and switched to a recurve and now back to compound for bucks after too many misses and the recurve is for doe.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, I have always centered my peep with my sight ring..My peep is a med size proly 1/4" hole. I live in the sticks so I am not really in touch with what is out on the market theses days, May just have to take a drive in to SA and see what I can find.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I gonna guess (hope) you shoot with both eyes open, Yrs back I had a buck come in on me EARLY, I could not focus on the peep, pins and target at the same time, when I could focus on one the other was not visable, I did this with one eye and ended up letting the deer walk on. I talked with a guy that had been at it longer than me, one thing he told me was you should NOT try and focus or even see your peep, if your bows peep is set up right your peep IS already lined up, all you need to concentrate on is your pin and the target with BOTH eyes. From that day on I have shot with both eyes open. BTW I don't use a kisser button, I use the cock feather (down) as a kisser, when it touches my lower lip >>I'm on, some guys I know use the string to nose for for anchor. I have watched people shoot and see some come to full draw and then adjust their head to fit peep IMO this is wrong, when I set a peep for someone I'll have them close their eyes and come to anchor>>then set the peep, when done this way there is no dought when at anchor your peep is lined up. Sorry for the rambling on but hopefully you mite find something usefull, afterall thats what this place is for....WW


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I understand brother, I really do.....I don't have a suggestion. Keep practicing with the recurve???????

Now where's my cheaters


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I ended up with a S.A.B.O sight, Pretty cool so far and I will post up a review once I finish tunning it. (no peep needed)

http://www.tacticalarcherysystems.com/sights.html

Funny thing was I couldn't wait to put the bow down so I could shoot the re-curve. I am having some fun with that piece of wood.:work:

Thanks for the replies and yes i bought a pair of readers today.


----------

